# opinions on M&W baler



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

Im pretty ignorant when it comes to balers.......i would like to know anyones opinions on a M&W 5506 baler. I should have posted this way earlier as it will be at auction tomorrow evening. If anyone has anything at all to say about them please chime in. As i understand it, it is a soft core baler. Thats a new term for me, i never knew they specifically tried to make a bale like that....always considered it the work of an incompetent or a screwed up baler. Cant say i actually ever saw a bale made by one or just a loosely made bale. I dont really think i like that aspect of it but was wondering ..

1.how much of an issue i might have if its left outdoors but not stacked and most likely be used the next year/coming winter etc?

2.Is there anything i need to know about this particular baler...why i want it or why i dont? ---they claim its easy as possible to use , i like the sound of that but didnt know if that panned out in the real world.

3. Anything special i need to look for mech. wrong etc, check on before i bid? ---appears to look good although i havent seen it up close yet. It has around 6000 bales on it....if its correct....so at least 6000 bales

4. Heres where i ask the "whats it worth?" question and yall say 100 to a million dollars depending......but if average condition whats your noo more than price?

Thanks ....any info ya got is appreciated, i need all i can get quickly...


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

and it will be used for a mixture of bermuda, johnson grass, rye,and maybe small natives similar to rye..........


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you tried Tractorhouse or Fastline.com to get an idea of value?


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah ive looked around and pretty much know what im "willing" to pay. Ive read where the soft core balers dont bring as much. Im not planning on going broke buying it but just wanted some real world experience as to what i was stepping into.


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,I have a M&W 4500,twine only.Its the only round baler that I've ever used,that being said I really like mine.I only wish mine did wrap.I guessI've done 1000 or so bales in 3 years I've had it.No money spent on repairs at all.Not as fast as the bigger balers.As for Hp requirements when mine gets full the 4020 starts working.Thats what it takes to get a good tight bale.Bale do store good outside,1 -2 years with the second year degrading Strange thing If I put bales in the ring from mine and my neighbors NH 7080 the cows will have mine almost cleaned up before going to his .Not sure why..Another member here has a 4590,Kyfred you'll probably here from him too.Any other questions ?Be glad to answer if I can.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I have used the M&W balers for years and they are what I prefer. I tie with twine on my 1800's and 5690 in orchard grass hay. On my alfalfa I wrap with a plastic wrap. The baler is very easy to start a bale, simple to operate and to learn to make a square bale. I wrap my outside tight and they weather well. With a soft center the cattle will consume them first over a hard center bale.The downside, the 5506 makes a 5' wide bale and they are difficult to stack two wide on a trailer, they will squat if stacked in a barn or on a trailer, they are almost impossible to spear (you have to use forks to lift them), The baler is slow compared to baling with a belt baler (but if your hay is thin the enclosed chamber is actually an advantage as it catches the shattered product with the enclosed chamber), If it doesn't have net wrap and I don't think the 5506 does it can't be added. The twine start motors are finicky to adjust but simple. Arts Way bought the M&W baler and have no more new ones to sell and have no intentions of making any more. Parts are still available but expensive, 2 elevator sprockets cost me $690 last fall on my 5690. Krone had the same model in their lines and you should be able to continue to match parts and obtain them from them. The past February in NW Illinois a 5690 brought $2550 at auction and in NE Indiana one brought $2500 and at the same auction an 1800 brought $300. I paid $1400 for my 5690 in 2012 and gave $800 and $1300 for my 1800 balers. Hope this helps.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

The center is so soft that you cant use a spear? If that is the case i think i will have to pass. I use a spear hay fork on the back of a truck to move them. hmmmm....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I would think a soft core would be a good think for using the spear in the back of your pickup.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

I use a 4845 New Idea, it also makes the "soft core bales", we have no problems using a spear.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I know it may not make sense but when a bale is first started the hay is just tumbled and is not layered, it the spear is perfectly perpendicular to the bale or is near where the hay begins layering you can get it to go. If your off or going in at an odd angle it will be difficult.


----------

